

How a train ride helped Mixpanel get into YC - dko
http://garry.posterous.com/how-a-train-ride-helped-mixpanel-get-into-yc

======
suhail
Just as Garry helped us, we're happy to pay it forward and meet future YC
candidates who make it to the interview at the Creamery.

------
zasz
More like, "how knowing the right people helped Mixpanel get into YC."

~~~
ryancarson
Knowing the right people always helps things happen. Reading "How to Win
Friends and Influence People" has been fundamental to any success I've managed
to find.

~~~
zasz
Having social skills is one thing, but this story makes it seem like there
isn't much of a meritocracy at work.

------
ryancarson
Great post but I take issue with calling Andreessen Horowitz the #1 VC firm.
I've had an interaction with Marc that made me question whether I'd ever want
to work with him.

I'd argue that Social+Capital (who took 100% of our A-Round at
<http://teamtreehouse.com>) is really leading the industry now.

~~~
citricsquid
They have a terrible name, it's impossible to find them via a google search
(unless you use their _exact_ name) and the company that does show in the
majority of results (<http://www.socialcapitalpartners.ca/>) invests in lube
and trucks. Such a generic term seems a very strange name to use for anything.

~~~
jedc
Wow, they are really hard to find. I found them on Crunchbase, but with no
URL. The only way I found their site was through the Treehouse funding
announcement on TechCrunch.

Social+Capital might be a great VC, but they really need to work on being
found!

For future reference: <http://s23p.com/>

------
nivertech
I think this theme of "we implemented BASIC Interpreter / Firebase feature /
Mixpanel analytics on the plane / street car/ Caltrain" is overused.

------
hef19898
The spirit in this is just great, I really mean that!

Edit: I realy have been serious about it. Apologies if you could have taken
the comment as sarcasm, it wasn't.

